# Touring book raffle



## rich p (31 Jan 2010)

*South of the Border by Gwen Maka*

I read this book as research before a visit to Mexico last year. It's a tale of a woman touring through central America and her struggle with the macho attitudes plus a sprinkling of travellers adventures. I enjoyed it without ever warming to her but it may stir the interest of someone on here.


----------



## Muddyfox (31 Jan 2010)

I'd be very grateful if you could pop my name into the hat please 

Simon


----------



## Tynan (31 Jan 2010)

Tynan!


----------



## rich p (31 Jan 2010)

I'll close the hat () at 7.30am tomorrow.


----------



## Tynan (31 Jan 2010)

nonsense!

accepted practice is to close it the moment that Tynan's name goes into it

Jakes Dad will back me on that one I'm sure


----------



## rich p (1 Feb 2010)

Profuse apologies Tynan but Jakes Dad wins. I'm sure he'll forward it to you afterwards though!

PM me your details JD


----------



## Muddyfox (1 Feb 2010)

rich p said:


> Jakes Dad wins. I'm sure he'll forward it to you afterwards though!
> 
> PM me your details JD



YAY  Thank you Rich 

I'l PM Tynan as soon as ive read it for his details 

Simon


----------



## Tynan (1 Feb 2010)

but Jake's Dad said put him in the hat ...

leaving me as the actuall front runner


----------



## Tynan (9 Feb 2010)

jakes dad has read it (or decided not to) in a commendable rapid fashion and is passing it on

just in time for me to finish 'we might as well win' (quite good) and still have barely started the bradley wiggins one which is cliche ridden hacknied dross so far, I put it down and started on the other one


----------



## Muddyfox (10 Feb 2010)

Tynan said:


> jakes dad has read it (or decided not to) in a commendable rapid fashion and is passing it on



I did read it ... you can test me once you've read it 

Tis in the post mate 

Simon


----------



## Tynan (11 Feb 2010)

good man


----------



## Muddyfox (15 Feb 2010)

Has it turned up yet ?

Simon


----------



## Tynan (15 Feb 2010)

yes it has and beautifully pacaged, thank-you, lightly fingereda and put to one side while I try once more to get into the Wiggins book, my hopes are low

appalling writing that makes me think he wrote it himself and had his wife proofread it


----------



## Muddyfox (16 Feb 2010)

Luvvly Jubbly 

Hope you enjoy it as much as i did 

Simon


----------

